# Jay Rayner at Brixton W.I. Thursday 28th March 7-9pm, Karibou Education Centre



## kljp (Mar 1, 2013)

Local food critic Jay Rayner is talking to Brixton WI on Thursday 28th March 7-9pm at the Karibou Education Centre, Gresham Road Brixton. Entry is £5. All lady visitors are welcome, you may want to join the WI afterwards but there is no obligation.

We are a friendly lively group. Come and try, we are not necessarily what you would expect a WI to be!
https://twitter.com/BrixtonWI


----------



## kljp (Mar 17, 2013)

Reminder: Local food critic Jay Rayner is talking to Brixton WI on Thursday 28th March 7-9pm at the Karibou Education Centre, Gresham Road Brixton. Entry is £5. All lady visitors are welcome, you may want to join the WI afterwards but there is no obligation.

We are a friendly lively group. Come and try, we are not necessarily what you would expect a WI to be!
https://twitter.com/BrixtonWI


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 17, 2013)

To be honest Jay Rayner in the title is less likely to be a draw on these boards than Brixton W.I. I'm going to alter the thread title.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 17, 2013)

Is it just for lasses?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 17, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Is it just for lasses?


[tongue in cheek] Ladies only so clearly lasses and women are not. Titled females only. I don't think we've even got an Hon. on these boards.[/tongue in cheek]


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 17, 2013)

Lasses = women


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 17, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Lasses = women


Well, young women. I wouldn't call any woman over 35 a lass, except ironically.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 17, 2013)

Ladies then


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 17, 2013)

A lady is someone with a title.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 17, 2013)

Not in informal usage. Tis polite for woman, like gentleman is for man


----------



## kljp (Mar 26, 2013)

Reminder - it's this Thursday.  Our President has got some pieces of pizza FREE from Franca Manca to nibble on.


----------

